# DirecTV Guide Data Unavailable



## wisem10 (Aug 17, 2006)

This morning both of my DVR's indicate that they can not acquire guide data. On some other forums I've noticed many other complaining of this issue, too. Anyone here experiencing it? Any resolution?


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes,Same here to. Just turned my system on getting the message about guide data.I checked the signal strength all are in the 90's.Rebooting box now to see if that helps.Box has screen after reboot (Acquiring guide data.Thanks for your patience.) Hopefully that will fix the issue.


----------



## wisem10 (Aug 17, 2006)

onan38 said:


> Yes,Same here to. Just turned my system on getting the message about guide data.I checked the signal strength all are in the 90's.Rebooting box now to see if that helps.


Unfortunately when I rebooted, the DVR just got stuck on the "acquiring data" step and not I can't watch *anything*. Before I was at least able to tune to different channels. :mad2:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Same here. I had a perfect picture but had the guide data message. Rebooted and now stuck at "Acquiring Guide Data". 

Funny, I called them and they said (via recording) they were having a problem with "some channels". I sat on hold twice each for 20mins and the second time gave up when I saw others in this thread with a problem

BTW you still have access to your recordings.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just tried to turn on both CNN (202) and FOX News (360) both channels are down right now. Got message as soon as I turned to a channel that was working that my receiver has not received guide data for 4 hours.


----------



## wxman (Jun 7, 2010)

Same problem here. Said guide hasn't received data in over 4 hours. Tried resetting the receiver (H24/100), and it is stuck on receiving satellite data. Before I did it I checked signal strength, and all looked good with mostly 95+.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Nothing reported on their Twitter page but on their FB page tons of people complaining about the same thing


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Seems the entire system is down with only local channels working for me. As noted above, signal strength is ok.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

I did not do a reset. Guess I won't try since some of you are reporting your receivers are getting stuck on the receiving satellite data screen.


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

I knew I should of checked here before resetting my rx. :bang


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

Something major has happened! If this wasn't a weekday during work hours, there would be 4 times this many posts.

I wonder if/when AT&T will let us in on it?

Of course, as a struggling small business with few financial resources, we can't really expect them to be able to communicate with there 20+ million subscribers...: :nono2:


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Got the same message about the guide this AM. Dumb me rebooted the family room receiver and now it's stuck trying to download the guide. Went to the theater and ran a systems check and got a signal failure message. Checked my strengths and all seemed fine but I don't remember what sat/transponder carries the guide. Anyhow called DIRECTV and got a recorded message that says they're having system wide issues with a few channels and they're working on it.


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mickstix said:


> I knew I should of checked here before resetting my rx. :bang


Don't blame yourself!

I still remember a similar event less than a year ago where one of the fantastic updates gave my HR-24's a "false" error that the guide couldn't be updated/the satellite was incorrectly configured. Someone on here, I can't find the thread/post at the moment but was smart enough to figure out that you had to go back into the menu settings change the satellite to one you actually didn't have, fail the test, & then return it to the one you had all along. This caused the false error to stop.

Figuring it was another one of those, I now have lost access to the tv.

But, otherwise, yeah I get what you mean.

When something goes wrong there's at least a 50% chance someone at AT&T f'd something up...


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

randyk47 said:


> Got the same message about the guide this AM. Dumb me rebooted the family room receiver and now it's stuck trying to download the guide. Went to the theater and ran a systems check and got a signal failure message. Checked my strengths and all seemed fine but I don't remember what sat/transponder carries the guide. Anyhow called DIRECTV and got a recorded message that says they're having system wide issues with a few channels and they're working on it.


Well now at least we've got them communicating.

Unfortunately, either they don't know what the problem really is or don't want to tell us, because it's got nothing to do with "problems on a few channels". All indications point to it being a massive system-wide failure effecting everybody's ability to communicate with one of the satellites & producing incorrect error messages (which are prompting many of us to reconfigure our settings, with the result being completely losing access to being able to watch tv)...


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I did not check all channels, but all I did check give the message. It seems the 'few' is everything but locals. 

Just did a more detailed check in the 350 area and MSNBC, CNBC, Fox Business, Bloomberg News and the weather channels are working fine.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Man the last time back in 2014 when my receivers told me they were not receiving guide data for (x) amount of hours, DIRECTV had to send a tech out and take my LNB off & installed a smaller one. That message about my receivers not receiving the guide data would go away for a little while, but would keep popping back up on my tv screen. I hope this does not happen again. DIRECTV Service is getting to be a major pain in the @$$. Less than a month ago I had to be switched back to H25’s because my Genie and Genie Mini’s were losing audio. These H25’s don't lose sound and I am happy with them.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know if this has been reported yet but, if you do a INFO AND TEST I get a 41-895 error message.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not experiencing Guide Data isues but channels 202 HD and 360 HD are down. Channels 202 SD and 360 SD are up and running.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Ned C said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet but, if you do a INFO AND TEST I get a 41-895 error message.


I got a 41 error too. Forget if it was 895 or not


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Ned C said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet but, if you do a INFO AND TEST I get a 41-895 error message.


I get 41-534 on my HR54 and 41-260 on my HR24. I didn't bother to write down the error # on my HR21


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Not experiencing Guide Data isues but channels 202 HD and 360 HD are down. Channels 202 SD and 360 SD are up and running.


Evidently this is where it started. FOX and CNN went down. Then we got a message that guide hadnt been updated. We rebooted and are now stuck at "Acquiring Guide Data"


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

With heavy rains lately (Seattle), all sets left on locals when I'm not watching something else. Won't touch until I see here that things have been 'fixed'. Something system wide like this should be alarming somewhere at their uplink center(s).


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ned C said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet but, if you do a INFO AND TEST I get a 41-895 error message.


Which is why I called the service number and got the recorded message. I'm avoiding news channels because of the election news so didn't check CNN or Fox but did just now and getting the technical problems screen on both. Haven't checked every channel but the ones I typically watch like NFL, History, and VEL are all working.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like a major crash somewhere. Guide data failure. Possible distribution problem, incorrect ODU selection or signal blockage to one or more satellite locations.

Don't do a reset it will get stuck doing guide download.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

I can only imagine the bad day installers are having !


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the guide data message when I turned on an H25 that was just hooked up last week. Fortunately I didn't care enough to reset the receiver.

I turned on the main receiver (HR44), and it didn't display the message.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ned C said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet but, if you do a INFO AND TEST I get a 41-895 error message.


When I performed a System Test after 41% I got 41-938 (Satellite Dish Alignment or Distribution Problem) and was instructed to call DIRECTV. When you call, after going through all the prompts you're disconnected.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I made the mistake of rebooting one of the DVRs. Oops. Same messages as everyone else...
Guide appears fine through Sunday (football)  but the messages were disconcerting - until I came here.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

HR-24/100 shows 41-895.
Sat Dish alignment or Distribution prob.
On my HR24/100 in another room, won't come on after a re-boot.
I have noticed the last week or so, my better half had MANY issues with trying to record chan. 360. It would start a record and after about 5 min into it, it would stop the record. It was shown to have 0 minutes. It would start again a few minutes later and have a partial recording. Weird stuff going on????


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm off today & just turned on my HR-34 to watch some CNNHD. Came here & FOXHD is down too. Alas the mothership has 'not' landed. :rollseyes:


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing seems to work. Went to DTV website to stream - NOPE. Went to foxnews.com to stream w/ DTV credentials - NOPE. This must be a pretty big deal but this is not the first time this week that DTV has run into this problem. It happened earlier but eventually corrected itself.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

3m ago, DirecTV finally tweeted about it:

*DIRECTV Service* ‏@*DIRECTVService*  4m4 minutes ago

8 HD channels are impacted by technical difficulties and we're working on fix. To watch, unhide SD channels:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is a known issue. DO NOT REBOOT RECEIVERS UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES. Doing so will have the receiver stuck in acquiring guides data. No activations or resend commands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I can't UNHIDE SD channels. Anyone else? DTV msg says to do that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I got the error message when I turned on an HR a couple minutes ago. I see no problems with the Guide, tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I see the error message on multiple HRs, but the Guide itself seems normal. I just ran a check on one HR and I went to next week without seeing any glitches.

Rich


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I did a reset on my HR-44 and now it's stuck on guide data. Is there any way to bypass the guide data download so I can watch recordings at least or am I stuck until they figure it out?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

linuspbmo said:


> Unfortunately I did a reset on my HR-44 and now it's stuck on guide data. Is there any way to bypass the guide data download so I can watch recordings at least or am I stuck until they figure it out?


Should be able to just hit List and the recordings come up. All of my receivers are struck on "Acquiring....." but I can bring up my recordings

Correction....it will bring up local recordings. WHDVR doesnt work


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not getting Fox News or CNN and I get a message that the SD feeds can be viewed. They seem to be the only problems.

Rich


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

Xsabresx said:


> Should be able to just hit List and the recordings come up. All of my receivers are struck on "Acquiring....." but I can bring up my recordings


Thanks, I thought the receiver was locked up on the guide download screen but you can get to the recordings as you said.


----------



## butchd1834 (May 14, 2013)

Janice805 said:


> I can't UNHIDE SD channels. Anyone else? DTV msg says to do that.


To unhide SD channels do this:

Go to Settings and Help, Settings, Display, Preferences, Set Guide HD Channels to show all channels.
You may need to set you Guide to show all channels if you have a favorite set.
The menu path may vary.

Found this on another site and it worked.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

So I have been wanting to upgrade one of my receivers to an HR44/54 (whatever the current 5 tuner dvr is) so I thought now would be a good time to call. You cant even get through now "all circuits are busy".

Talk about a major outage!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

The authentication system at Dtv (at least as it pertains to cnn and roku boxes) is down as well. Tried to go to cnn on roku and got a 'reauthorize' screen, and it won't accept dtv credentials. Smartphone apps still working so far.

Also affecting watchespn; the screen says 'activation sucessful' but won't actually 'log in' and allow viewing.

Anybody want to take bets that dtv systems have been hacked?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks butch. I forgot the step to change my FAVORITES list to ALL CHANNELS. duh, blonde here. I've only been with DTV for about 20 years. What a dufus I am. Yep, now I can get the SD version of Fox News.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> Evidently this is where it started. FOX and CNN went down. Then we got a message that guide hadnt been updated. We rebooted and are now stuck at "Acquiring Guide Data"


Same thing here on two different DVRs on *separate* dishes. I rebooted one HR24 and it, of course is stuck on acquiring guide data, with a message to restart the box. I'm not going to restart the xyl's j box.

*Short term bail out*:

After the restart and a continuing message of unable to get guide:

1. Hit Exit
2. Hit List

Anything you have already recorded on that box (no whole home). is watchable. I'm doing so now.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Well, at least this did NOT happen on election night coverage. There is your positive!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

CNN HD was down Wednesday morning (2 days ago) at about 6:20am with a message by DirecTV on the screen that they were having technical difficulties, however it was working Thursday morning until this situation now.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I ran into something interesting, on Fox News and CNN I get a 'not subscribed' slide which is of course incorrect and the SD versions come in fine. On other bad channels I get the expected technical difficulties slide


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

Other channels that were on the same transponders as CNNHD and Faux news HD as of Wednesday morning have not been affected. They may have moved the news channels to new transponders in preparation for the election night mix, and with the guide data not getting out (perhaps), our receivers don't know where they are.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

On a rebooted receiver, if one goes to change satellite settings menu and hit reset settings and continue, the guide builds but then hangs at the 98% Complete mark.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jerryg2566 (Nov 4, 2016)

I went to the hidden menu settings for the tuners and found tuner 1 at 97, tuner 2 at 95 which is fine but the network tuner which downloads the guide was showing 64 not good, it looks like they have some kind of transponder problem. The network tuner is built in to the receiver for downloading to the unit.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

JimAtTheRez said:


> Well, at least this did NOT happen on election night coverage. There is your positive!


I'm wondering if its related to the root cause, in that they're trying to move channels around to create an Election Mix for Tuesday night and have royally f'd it up two nights in a row.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

Add me to the list of people who hit the red reset before checking here first re: the unable to download channel guide problem #whenwillilearn


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

1948GG said:


> The authentication system at Dtv (at least as it pertains to cnn and roku boxes) is down as well. Tried to go to cnn on roku and got a 'reauthorize' screen, and it won't accept dtv credentials. Smartphone apps still working so far.
> 
> Also affecting watchespn; the screen says 'activation sucessful' but won't actually 'log in' and allow viewing.
> 
> Anybody want to take bets that dtv systems have been hacked?


Just conjecture.
I do not believe this is a hack.

I think DTV tried to do something a few days ago, it didn't work and so they backed out.

They thought they understood the problem and fixed it. They were wrong.

They tried to do it again today and it didn't work again. Now they are trying to decide whether to bull-forward and try to fix it on the fly or back out again.

My vote is: Back Out Again. Whatever you are trying to do isn't that important.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR24 had the "can't acquire guide data" message last night (Thursday) around 10PM EDT. I just ignored it. Both my HR44 and HR24 worked fine this morning. Forgot all about it until reading this thread.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

Earlier 202 SD (CNN) was on while the HD feed had the "Don't Call" Slide. Now the Golf Channel SD is on 202 SD and CNN is on 218 SD where the Golf Channel should be. I think they may have a real mess on their hands.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Left the house for a little while. Come back turn on the TV. DIRECTV Logo with black screen is bouncing around my tv screen with audio going in the background. Press the Exit button on my remote control and picture comes back with normal audio but the message reads receiver has not received guide data for the last 7 hours and for me to call customer service. Pressed the Exit Button again and now have normal picture. Watching the Cubs Victory Parade on 665.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Something got F'd up when they tried to launch NOW. 
As good a guess as any.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

I put one of my TV's on this morning and had the Guide Data error message. Then I ran a system test and got a 41 error that dish was out of alignment. I found that very strange since my dish has been in the same place for 12 years and I never had a problem. So of course I rebooted and now I am stuck at acquiring guide data. 
Tried to call Directv and kept getting disconnected when automated line tried to transfer me. It was only after repeated disconnections that I came to the forum to see if there was a problem. 

Good thing that I left my other TV alone and I did not try to reboot it. But I never would have connected a guide data error to what appears to be a system wide problem that they are having. I wish that I saw this thread before I rebooted one of my DVR's.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

This is a pretty big deal. DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT TRY TO RESET YOUR RECEIVERS. YOUR RECEIVER WILL GET STUCK TRYING TO ACQUIRE DATA!


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonder why its just the DVR's that can't aquire program data? All my regular boxes are fine..


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

202 SD is back to CNN (was carrying the Golf Channel).


----------



## jerryg2566 (Nov 4, 2016)

Why isn't dtv putting all their efforts into getting the guide working again so all of us that reset can at least watch tv again.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Automated system actually tells you now not to reboot your DVR


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> This is a pretty big deal. DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT TRY TO RESET YOUR RECEIVERS. YOUR RECEIVER WILL GET STUCK TRYING TO ACQUIRE DATA!


To late for me. No TV at all.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

We woke up to error 750, not activated. Calling in does not work as the automated system directs you to tech support and with the other problems the line is always busy. I'll sit and wait.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Same issue as OP:

Was watching TV this morning (Nov 4) around 7:15am CDT
Went to another room for a few
Came back in and screen said "Guide data not updated in 4 hours"
I restarted the HR24-100 or 500 (can't remember which mfg) using the on-screen menu.
Now it's stuck with a black screen saying "Aquiring Guide Data. Thx for your patience. (blue button for more info)
Opens to a couple paragraphs saying ~"check disk position & do a red button reboot and call customer service. 772."

I had my dish re-aligned and new LNB put in about a month ago by DirecTV.
I've had no wind or rain in about 40 days so the dish is fine.

Contacted D* on twitter - no reply
Wife tried calling & got busy signals, then got through and they hung up on her.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

More conspiracy.......our entire subdivision lost power for 30 seconds this morning around 7:30am, so us and all my neighbors with DirecTV are screwed since this happened after the guide data problem. They're calling me on what the heck to do. So....now the power grid also? Must be practice for next Tuesday....


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

There is nothing about this on their website. Which I think this is BAD customer relationship since they do encourage their customer to check their website to fix problems.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TO ALL:
Please keep the political comments off of our forum.
Violators may end up finding themselves off of our forum until after the election.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

The app on my iPad won't allow me to watch TV.

Luckily my authentication for other apps is cached.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe someone should put a headline up "Don't reboot receivers"
FYI Vue has no issues. CNN and Fox News are up.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

This is bad but its going to get worse for both DTV and ATT in the near future.

A truly terrible decision.


----------



## wxman (Jun 7, 2010)

Been away for few hours and my receiver is still stuck on acquiring guide data. I see some saying their regular boxes are fine. Mine is a non-DVR H24 and still has the problem.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a fully functioning guide....

The channels others have described as having the slide do have the slide, but the guide works fine for me.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

As an interesting corollary there are NO pids in the data stream that holds the APG guide data.
There must be some major computer issue at uplink broadcast centers.

Doctor j


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Tweet from Directv: 8 HD channels are impacted by technical difficulties and we’re working on fix. To watch, unhide SD channels


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

doctor j said:


> As an interesting corollary there are NO pids in the data stream that holds the APG guide data.
> There must be some major computer issue at uplink broadcast centers.


Huge! keep up updated as you can doctor j!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

doctor j said:


> As an interesting corollary there are NO pids in the data stream that holds the APG guide data.
> There must be some major computer issue at uplink broadcast centers.
> 
> Doctor j


Well... I guess that explains the nag screens or why the rebooted boxes are stuck on "acquiring guide data."

They obviously can't find the data packets containing guide data without PIDs in the headers.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I did check that the 4k channel 104 is working ok.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

can anyone confirm that channel 123 is part of this outage? I buy the BlizzCon PPV every year, and only channel 124 is currently showing video. would suck to have paid $40 and only get the SD feed.

I record it, and have it setup to record on channel 123, would also suck to record about 20 hours of a DirecTV logo.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My 220HD just came back on but it is showing the Comedy Central logo in the lower right hand of the screen.
Supposed to be Nascar practicing.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

Fox news is back on and showing fusion and CNN is showing golf channel but Fusion is showing Fox news and Golf is showing CNN


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Certain channels (219, 220) are still jacked up on the app. It won't launch the channel to view.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Ch 202HD is now broadcasting the Golg channel.....360HD is now broadcasting Fusion. Heh, heh, heh. What a mwss.

(missed lionsfan's post, sorry)


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

Now CNNHD is on channel 218 that the (old) guide data says is the Golf Channel, and 202 is carrying the Golf channel. They have swapped the content of the transponders, without being able to update the Guide data.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Some channels mapped wrong. For example CNN on 218.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeret (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe somebody at D* HQ could figure out how to "create a restore point" and then maybe do a "system restore". Bet the Comcast ad agency is working OT this weekend.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

doctor j said:


> As an interesting corollary there are NO pids in the data stream that holds the APG guide data.
> There must be some major computer issue at uplink broadcast centers.
> 
> Doctor j


in layman's terms?

It seems to be an "aha" moment but what exactly does it mean?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

jeret said:


> Maybe somebody at D* HQ could figure out how to "create a restore point" and then maybe do a "system restore". Bet the Comcast ad agency is working OT this weekend.


 I was wondering that very thing. We are - that I know of - 9hrs into the guide issue and apparently 2 days into the CNN/Fox issue. You'd think there would be something that could be rolled back to.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tomspeer46 said:


> Now CNNHD is on channel 218 that the (old) guide data says is the Golf Channel, and 202 is carrying the Golf channel. They have swapped the content of the transponders, without being able to update the Guide data.





Rob said:


> Some channels mapped wrong. For example CNN on 218.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


And Fusion is broadcasting on channel 360.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> in layman's terms?
> 
> It seems to be an "aha" moment but what exactly does it mean?


directv isn't transmitting any guide data at all.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

They have swapped four pairs of channels to new transponder locations on the satellites. But there is a problem in the guide data transmitted to your receiver to tell it about those changes.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

swaps:

CNN & GOLF
Fusion & Fox News
BBC World News & Ovation
Comedy Central & NBCSN


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

tomspeer46 said:


> They have swapped four pairs of channels to new transponder locations on the satellites. But there is a problem in the guide data transmitted to your receiver to tell it about those changes.


how does swapping the channels make them work, or are they just going to keep the swapped channels dark?

Maybe swapping the channels causes a guide update. Except its not working.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rbmcgee said:


> Just conjecture.
> I do not believe this is a hack.
> 
> I think DTV tried to do something a few days ago, it didn't work and so they backed out.
> ...


What did you see to make you think they tried something a few days ago and backed out? And now again today?


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Everything back up as of a minute ago.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tuff bob said:


> how does swapping the channels make them work, or are they just going to keep the swapped channels dark?
> 
> Maybe swapping the channels causes a guide update. Except its not working.


Temporary fix for more popular channels maybe.

Seems it's a ground issue at least and not d10 again.

And the guide data thing has probably been happening for a lot longer than we noticed. Maybe 3am or earlier pst.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The SD version of 360 is NOT effected Change your setting to show all channels


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> What did you see to make you think they tried something a few days ago and backed out? And now again today?


I noticed some strange stuff when trying to tune in channels on either Tuesday or Wednesday, specifically with SpikeTv. When I clicked on it in the guide it brought up another channel (don't remember which channel) but it did that for like 5 min and then It tuned to spike finally. Also been getting a lot of Black guides with no channels the past few days. They have certainly been working on something.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Everything back up as of a minute ago.


not here, still got an HR21 thats stuck "Aquiring guide data" after a reset.


----------



## Bubbashome (Nov 4, 2016)

Like some of you I reset box. Will it come back on or do I have to do something once the problem's fixed?


----------



## jerryg2566 (Nov 4, 2016)

I reset my unit and i am now getting some channels, no hd channels just sd but at least it is back on sure tired of the guide downloading lol.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> What did you see to make you think they tried something a few days ago and backed out? And now again today?


I noticed the exact same scenario (and splash screen) on fox news a couple mornings ago. I was going out so I just ignored it. When I came back (a few hours later) all was fine. That happened on M/T or W, I don't exactly recall but it was in the morning.

Now today. Unfortunately, when it didn't correct itself within a time frame, I rebooted. No more TV at all.

I am convinced that DTV has caused this problem based on them trying to do something. They backed off a couple days ago, or perhaps were running a test. Today they seem hell-bent on accomplishing whatever they set out to do.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ffemtreed said:


> I noticed some strange stuff when trying to tune in channels on either Tuesday or Wednesday, specifically with SpikeTv. When I clicked on it in the guide it brought up another channel (don't remember which channel) but it did that for like 5 min and then It tuned to spike finally. Also been getting a lot of Black guides with no channels the past few days. They have certainly been working on something.


You might have a different issue entirely then. Spike hasn't changed locations in ages.

As for these swaps, it's related to the Election HQ interactive stuff launching on Monday.

Guide data might be back now. The channels are back at their correct numbers and they're still at the new transponder slots.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Came back here about 1:30 PM Central.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Bubbashome said:


> Like some of you I reset box. Will it come back on or do I have to do something once the problem's fixed?


I dont think anyone can tell you for sure but my guess is it will sort itself out, or directv has a way to mass reboot the boxes via the satellite stream (I think we saw that once before during an outage)


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

ok my HR21 juts woke up


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I checked 2 of my boxes that were hung and they are now SD only..........rebooted them to see that was all we got now or if they SHOULD be HD.......

As I am typing this my HR24-500 came back up HD. No locals though

Locals are now back with no guide data


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tuff bob said:


> ok my HR21 juts woke up


 It acquired the guide data?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> It acquired the guide data?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep just suddenly spring back to life with guide data, but right now without local channels access (in Chicago market) but I know sometimes it takes a few mins for a box to re-aquire local guide data


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Channel 123 has now come on, but the video/audio is crap, keeps breaking up. And, it keeps popping up asking me to purchase it, even though I already did.

Wish there was somewhere to go to get actual information about this issue and when it will be resolved.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

super weird:

genie, not rebooted showing fusion HD on 360
rebooted HR21 that just came back to live: showing Fox News on 360, but looks to be the SD version mapped


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Indiana

My boxes just came back. It happened a box at a time. All is now well.

Would be interested to know if DTV accomplished what they set out to or if they simply backed out (which means it could happen again during next try).


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> I checked 2 of my boxes that were hung and they are now SD only..........rebooted them to see that was all we got now or if they SHOULD be HD.......


Same thing here, they only show SD channels in the guide.

I'm redoing the satellite setup to see if that helps.

indeed it helped, now I have HD channels listed in my guide.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Guide data did hit 100% here too now.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

oh yea, woooo I'm spot checking channels, the rebooted HR21 is showing SD channels across the board on the channels I've checked.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

rbmcgee said:


> Would be interested to know if DTV accomplished what they set out to or if they simply backed out (which means it could happen again during next try).


The channels swapped transponders so yes they did. They moved Fox News, Comedy Central, BBC World News and CNN to transponders with 5 HD channels so they can add the data for the interactive Election HQ functions on Monday.


----------



## PencilCity (Jul 22, 2016)

My HR24 is only showing SD and I have no local channels yet


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

PencilCity said:


> My HR24 is only showing SD and I have no local channels yet


 I rebooted after mine came back SD only and got HD. Locals filled in a few minutes later.


----------



## Bubbashome (Nov 4, 2016)

Mine just came on in SD


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

PencilCity said:


> My HR24 is only showing SD and I have no local channels yet


I have locals in SD, it took a couple of minutes for them to come on though.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

at 2:45 EDT, My HR24, which was stuck on acquiring guide data, suddenly came alive. And all channels are now appearing on the correct channels. The missing guide data is back. You have to force an update, or it will take time. Normally a transponder swap like this is coordinated with a simultaneous Program Guide update. The program guide data translates a channel name, number and description into information to locate the proper signal on the satellites: Net, PID, and TID.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

Restart your receivers now , or maybe re-authorize them from the DTV website to force the guide data to refressh.


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

Hidden on their web site. Thanks :bang

11/4/16:8 HD channels are impacted by technical difficulties and we're working on fix. To watch, unhide SD channels, click here.

Please don't restart your receiver to fix the issue. Once SD channels are unhidden, they may take a few minutes to appear.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> The channels swapped transponders so yes they did. They moved Fox News, Comedy Central, BBC World News and CNN to transponders with 5 HD channels so they can add the data for the interactive Election HQ functions on Monday.


Thanx. Good news.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Could this have anything to do with my Winegard Trav'ler not locking onto the satellites? It keeps searching, but it will not lock on.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wait! the guide data is intermittent, apparently.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

App is still broke


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

reubenray said:


> Could this have anything to do with my Winegard Trav'ler not locking onto the satellites? It keeps searching, but it will not lock on.


possibly.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

I apparently caught a moment when the guide data was transmitted. Now my other receiver is stuck.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

tomspeer46 said:


> I apparently caught a moment when the guide data was transmitted. Now my other receiver is stuck.


now I'm wondering if they fired up the "old guide" datastream to get some people working, since its all SD channels, but then withdrew it.

What a mess.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

With the HR24, which was waiting to capture it, I got all of the HD channels updated correctly, for their new signal locations. This is using a SWM LNB, which, I don't think, can handle the "old Guide".


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

My HR-44 finally got of the channel guide error but the guide is messed up, only a few channels listed in the guide and turbo tune is completely blank. I can still key in the channel numbers with no problems. I may try to reset and see if I can get new guide date. Hopefully it won't lock up again.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

tomspeer46 said:


> With the HR24, which was waiting to capture it, I got all of the HD channels updated correctly, for their new signal locations. This is using a SWM LNB, which, I don't think, can handle the "old Guide".


you can confirm that you see Fox News on 360 in HD? mine still looks like the SD version.

The unrebooted genie still have Fusion HD & Fox News HD swapped


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

linuspbmo said:


> My HR-44 finally got of the channel guide error but the guide is messed up, only a few channels listed in the guide and turbo tune is completely blank. I can still key in the channel numbers with no problems. I may try to reset and see if I can get new guide date. Hopefully it won't lock up again.


Try changing to another channel. Let it sit there for a minute and then try the Turbo Tune button. Mine was like that also.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a receiver, which has had it's guide data flushed, waiting for the Guide data at 0%. nothing is there.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tomspeer46 said:


> I have a receiver, which has had it's guide data flushed, waiting for the Guide data at 0%. nothing is there.


Try resetting it now with the Red button and see if it works.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tuff bob said:


> you can confirm that you see Fox News on 360 in HD? mine still looks like the SD version.
> 
> The unrebooted genie still have Fusion HD & Fox News HD swapped


Getting Fox News in HD (720p) on channel 360.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

tuff bob said:


> you can confirm that you see Fox News on 360 in HD? mine still looks like the SD version.
> 
> The unrebooted genie still have Fusion HD & Fox News HD swapped


Yes, I can see both the SD and HD versions of Fox news.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

tomspeer46 said:


> Yes, I can see both the SD and HD versions of Fox news.


gonna RBR see what happens


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

linuspbmo said:


> My HR-44 finally got of the channel guide error but the guide is messed up, only a few channels listed in the guide and turbo tune is completely blank. I can still key in the channel numbers with no problems. I may try to reset and see if I can get new guide date. Hopefully it won't lock up again.


I just did a RBR and everything is working fine now.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> Try resetting it now with the Red button and see if it works.


That did it. All receivers now have good guide data, and one was updated without my intervention.


----------



## wxman (Jun 7, 2010)

Things seem ok here for me too now with nothing additional done on my end.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

It would seem that only the ESPN channels work on the APP. All other channels close the TV viewer and none of my locals can be streamed from my DVR now.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like the unrebooted genie just got a data update and it unflipped Fox News / fusion and CNN / Golf


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Now they have everything fixed up, channel 347 is now in the guide.

what a ton of pain though!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

347 has been in the guide since earlier this week, it was added either on Monday or Tuesday.

You can find more details about that here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/223305-election-hq-mix/


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

What an Odd shape


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

Had to RBR my HR-24 in order to get the guide to appear. Up until then I'd left it at the stuck 98% guide data acquired screen, after first going into the menu to try and change the satellite setup (as per the original false message of - "your dish is incorrectly configured...").

I realize this all happened during regular daytime work hours, but was this stupid "election mix" really that important to them? I sure as hell am not nearly enough of a masochist to subject myself to it. Why not do it like their software updates in the early AM hours? Maybe a IT staffing/resources issue at HQ?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It is working normally here.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

APG is back.
Reboots will work now
Doctor j


----------



## mjd180 (Dec 21, 2010)

tylorert said:


> What an Odd shape


Wait...so the mountain & western time zones weren't as affected by this? Or, is that just the DTV customer install base by density of population?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mjd180 said:


> Wait...so the mountain & western time zones weren't as affected by this? Or, is that just the DTV customer install base by density of population?


Those maps are highly misleading. Those down detectors mainly keep track of complaints on sites like twitter.

Considering that it's both a weekday, and how the East coast is 3 hours ahead, for much of the first few hours the west coast was still asleep while the east coast noticed when they were going to watch the affected channels before work or school. (I got the first no guide data popup during the 5am ET hour)

EVERYONE was affected by this, but you only noticed if you watched the 8 channels involved or if instead of dismissing the popup you did a reboot while the guide data was down.

Those down detectors also have no way of noticing the difference between actual issues with the provider or user created issues, like people complaining about slow internet when it's actually caused by multiple people in their house watching Netflix and/or downloading large game and software updates at the same time, or a storm causing rain fade on Dish and DirecTV in a given area. (Even worse is when you're dealing with companies like AT&T and Verzion, so it has no idea if people are complaining about wireless, DSL, fiber or telephone service)


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

> Those maps are highly misleading
> 
> Considering that it's both a weekday, and how the East coast is 3 hours ahead, for much of the first few hours the west coast was still asleep while the east coast noticed when they were going to watch the affected channels before work or school. (I got the first no guide data popup during the 5am ET hour)


This most likely occurred with the daily refresh of the data stream.
This occurs about 12MN to 2 AM Pacific time. That would match your error

Doctor j


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

KyL416 said:


> Those maps are highly misleading.
> 
> Considering that it's both a weekday, and how the East coast is 3 hours ahead, for much of the first few hours the west coast was still asleep while the east coast noticed when they were going to watch the affected channels before work or school. (I got the first no guide data popup during the 5am ET hour)
> 
> EVERYONE was affected by this, but you only noticed if you watched the 8 channels involved or if instead of dismissing the popup you did a reboot while the guide data was down.


The map only shows where an issue was reported.
If it wasn't reported, it won't be on the map. 
Obviously the bigger citys are going to have more reports.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Credentials confirmation (user/pw) is working again for the two roku channels that I checked that were hosed earlier, i.e. CNN and ESPN. So, the failure not only affected the D* guide but whatever handshaking to retrieve credentials.

With all the weather related 'mix' channels that have gone up and down in the last 3-4 months, only if the techs working to put ip the election channel had severe headspace problems should it have caused all these problems.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Again, this mix is going to be different than others.

The Severe Weather Mix was just repurposing the Sports Mix for a few days, while the Severe Weather Channel was using the secondary Interactive Advertising Channel.

This also involved adding data for an interactive Election app to those channels, which is why they moved Comedy Central, Fox News, BBC World News and CNN to transponders with 5 HD channels. Bloomberg and MSNBC were already on transponders with 5 channels so they didn't need to move. (It probably explains why MSNBC never moved back to a 6 channel transponder after the Olympics ended like the other NBCU channels did)


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

I didn't notice this issue but my neighbor had this problem and he tried calling the phone number on the bill and it wouldn't connect him.


----------



## IMFletcher2 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had problems on all 3 boxes (1 Genie, 2 HR/24), and had reset them earlier in the day before I knew that was a bad plan. All were rendered useless. Came back home late in the afternoon, and 2 of the 3 were working, but all 3 had issues. I did a red-button reset on all 3, thanks to this forum, and all my problems seem to have disappeared. Thank you all!


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

My Channel 202 is showing golf and my 360 is showing Fusion. Anyone else?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Plasman said:


> My Channel 202 is showing golf and my 360 is showing Fusion. Anyone else?


That should have been long straightened out by now ...

Try resetting your box to refresh your guide data.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting. I have been watching TV all day (not the channels affected though) and never got any messages on my HR54. Did not even know there was an issue until seeing this thread.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

poppo said:


> Interesting. I have been watching TV all day (not the channels affected though) and never got any messages on my HR54. Did not even know there was an issue until seeing this thread.


Same here ...

Never received any 920 guide error messages on my HR54 though I noticed that twice now when I was watching CNN it suddenly froze and then went down altogether around 2:00 AM (PST) this morning. Didn't really care as I had more than my fill of campaign talk for the day anyhow and just tuned to one of my local channels and watched until I fell asleep.

Brother text me much later that morning from his job and asked me to check out his two HR24s as both were displaying the guide error message and that was the first I'd become aware of the problems. All the HR24s here were displaying the guide error message.

Lucky I chose not to reboot any of the boxes before I checked the forum here.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

poppo said:


> Interesting. I have been watching TV all day (not the channels affected though) and never got any messages on my HR54. Did not even know there was an issue until seeing this thread.


Same here, the wife had the TV most of the day, switching channels and she said everything worked OK.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

loudo said:


> Same here, the wife had the TV most of the day, switching channels and she said everything worked OK.


Exactly the same situation here. TV was on all day, the guide didn't work in the morning, but I was manually able to tune to a channel and watch it. The blue button one-channel guide worked, though. I didn't know of the scale of the issue until I saw it online.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Did anybody else have the following problem?

The first time I noticed this was on Thursday; I had FNCHD on and as I usually do I pause it from time to time and then go back and catch up. But I started noticing when I went back, I no longer had the 90 minute buffer; in fact in some cases, only had a few minutes from the current time. It was almost like someone changed the channel to something else and then switched it back. But since live alone, I knew that wasn't the case.

Then, since I was going out to the Bucs game last night (be kind) I set up recordings for the entire FNC primetime lineup. When I got back after the game,they had all recorded but on a couple of shows the recording had gotten interrupted and then restarted. Only a few seconds were missing.

Would this be caused if they were switching the transponders for FNC and even though the delay was short it would dump the buffer?


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am missing 103s bird anyone else ?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rickt1962 said:


> I am missing 103s bird anyone else ?


I see it here 8 transponders active rest 0 or NA.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can have as few as 2 active transponders on a spot beam. Heck actually you could have zero if nothing for your market comes from there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> It acquired the guide data?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had good Guide data all thru the issue.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, did everyone learn to come here if something really weird occurs? I've never seen anything like this in the 14 years I've been with D*. 

Rich


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Rich said:


> I had good Guide data all thru the issue.


You didn't actually, it's just that you didn't watch any of the affected channels so you didn't notice the problems.

Since there was no guide update that morning several changes that would have been included as part of the usual morning refresh didn't arrive, like MLB Network's and CSN Chicago's coverage of the Cubs parade. The early morning update from Tribune updated the schedule to include the parade, while the DirecTV guide still showed the previous schedule of MLB Tonight on MLBN and Infomercials on CSN Chicago.

Several Part time HD PPV Event channels didn't go live as scheduled because of it since it's a guide data update that tells your receiver to change channel 166 to the offline slate and put 166's VPID on channel 123. And if you wanted to watch the HD feeds of CNN, Golf Channel, NBCSN, Comedy Central, Ovation, Fusion, BBC World News or Fox News, for a good chunk of the morning and early afternoon you either couldn't get it at all or if you tuned to it you got the channel that it swapped positions with. i.e. 202 would give you Golf Channel and 218 would give you CNN, or if you had a recording set for the morning Daily Show rerun, you either got a failed recording or 30 minutes of NBCSN.



Rich said:


> I've never seen anything like this in the 14 years I've been with D*.


February 19, 2015


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

D10 "falling from the sky" (or space) hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had issues with my guide data since Friday morning. My HR22 has been going crazy all weekend. First only displaying in SD. Then only showing about 20 channels in the guide. My HR44 hasn't had any issues at all.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Reboot your receiver


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

This issue wiped all my AM21/22 OTA channel across all my different IRD's. I had to rerun OTA antenna setup on each of my different HD-DVR's to get all my OTA's working again. I also noticed after the fix on Friday around 1:30pm CST, all my DVR's that were not rebooted after the fix showed a lot of SD output and did not record many of my series links. RBR Reboot took care of the issues. In the past after something like this, the old DirecTV sometimes did a systemwide reboot of everyone's receivers around 2am to fix problems/avoid most issues/calls.

Still not real comfortable with this whole AT&T thing going on..".....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

codespy said:


> This issue wiped all my AM21/22 OTA channel across all my different IRD's. I had to rerun OTA antenna setup on each of my different HD-DVR's to get all my OTA's working again. I also noticed after the fix on Friday around 1:30pm CST, all my DVR's that were not rebooted after the fix showed a lot of SD output and did not record many of my series links. RBR Reboot took care of the issues. In the past after something like this, the old DirecTV sometimes did a systemwide reboot of everyone's receivers around 2am to fix problems/avoid most issues/calls.
> 
> Still not real comfortable with this whole AT&T thing going on..".....


AT&T: Always Tampering & Tinkering. :sure:


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Just saw this thread.
One morning early last week we woke up to 3 of 0ur 4 boxes displaying Guide has'n loaded in over anhour, call DIrecTv etc.

I power cycled my power inserter and the massage hasn't come back.
Not sure if this helped..

J C


----------

